# Lenkergriffe tauschen Grand Canyon AL 24"



## schmadde (4. April 2020)

Hi,

Ich habe aktuell das Problem, dass der rechte Griff am Rad meiner großen (ein Grand Canyon AL mit 24" Rädern) kaputt ist und ich die Dinger gegen was ordentliches tauschen will. Aktuell sieht das so gefährlich aus: 




Habe den Zinken jetzt schon entfernt, damit sie sich nicht verletzt. Aber ich möchte normale Gummigriffe dran haben. Das stellt mich vor zwei Probleme:

1. woher bekommt man welche, die auf den Lenker passen? Der Lenker hat knapp unter 19mm Durchmesser, die Lizard Skins Kindergriffe die ich gekauft habe sind offenbar für Lenker mit 21mm Durchmesser. hat jemand eine Bezugsquelle?
2. Wie bekommt man denn die Griffe weg? Es scheinen keine normalen Gummigriffe zu sein, sondern welche mit einer Plastikhülse drunter und zumindest teilweise sind die offenbar verklebt. Kann man die nur auseinanderschneiden oder wie bekommt man die ab?


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (4. April 2020)

Sdg slater Junior, müssten passen, und sind sogar geschraubt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (4. April 2020)

Was manchmal hilft ist wd40 oder anderes Kriechöl drunter spritzen... vor der Neumontage wieder entfetten...


----------



## schmadde (4. April 2020)

Broiler-aus-GG schrieb:


> Sdg slater Junior, müssten passen, und sind sogar geschraubt.


Danke für den Tipp, hatte ich auch als einzige schraubbare gefunden und bereits bestellt. 

Demontage geht wohl nur mit zerschneiden  die Fön-Methode hat nicht geklappt, Öl oder Seifenwasser bekomme ich nicht drunter, weil der Griff wie gesagt nicht komplett aus Gummi ist, sondern einen harten Kunststoff drunter hat 

Dachte da gäbe es einen bekannten Trick.


----------



## rotwild37 (4. April 2020)

Der innere Kunststoffteil ist länger als die Griffe. Die Brems und Schatthebel klemmen somit den Griff. Wenn du diese löst, kannst du die Griffe abziehen. Die SDG Slater Junior passen gut, die habe ich auch montiert. Du musst dann von den alten Griffen allerdings die "Hülsen" abschneiden, damit du die Brems und Schalthebel wieder montieren kannst.


----------



## schmadde (8. April 2020)

Vielen Dank a @rotwild37 - tatsächlich sind die Lenkergriffe mit einem Plastik-Reduzierstück verklebt und dieses ist auch für die gefährlichen Splitter am Rand verantwortlich. Warum überhaupt ein 19mm Lenker verbaut wurde, wenn die Griffe dann doch wieder für normalen Durchmesser sind ist mir ein Rätsel. 

Jedenfalls kann man die Griffe nach lösen der Befestigungsschellen von Bremshebel und Schalthebel einfach ohne Kraftaufwand rausziehen. Man muss ein Stück des Reduzierstücks absägen, damit man die Hebel wieder festbekommt und kann dann 19mm Griffe draufmachen. Die Reduzierstücke direkt zu benutzen für normale Griffe geht nicht, weil die Gummigriffe vollflächig verklebt sind, die bekommt man auch mit zerschneiden nicht runter. 

Alles ein allem kein Ruhmesblatt für Canyon diese Griffe. auch die integrierte Vorbau/Lenkerkombination gefällt mir gar nicht.


----------



## Stibsi74 (22. Mai 2021)

Hallo


----------



## tjm_ (23. Mai 2021)

Die Griffe sind wohl schon für 19mm ausgelegt. Der harte Kern ist bei vielen Griffen üblich, nur dann eben erst beginnend auf 22mm Durchmesser. Welchen Durchmesser haben die Griffe außen? Üblich bei 22mm ist 30...32mm, darunter wird's knapp. Ich kenne nur noch die speziellen Kindergriffe von Reverse mit 28mm. Ansonsten eben einfache Gummigriffe, aber die sind komplett anders gebaut.

t.


----------



## Bremmel (4. Juni 2021)

Noch ein kleiner Tuning Tipp , das es ja immer schwierig ist schmale , leichte und bunte Lenkergriffe zu bekommen. Griffe aus EVA Schaum, die lassen sich leicht bearbeiten und gibt es in vielen Farben und sehr leicht . Hier zB. Der Griff von KCNC Eva mit Lock on . Außendurchmesser der schwarzen Kunststoffhülle ist 24mm , original Aussendurchmesser des Schaums 33mm . Hab hin auf 28/29mm runtergeschliffen. Das geht ganz gut mit 200-400er Schleifpapier oder für den geübten mit Dremmel . Griffigkeit auch bei Nässe ist super , klar die Dämpfung leidet etwas aber eigentlich bei allen schmalen Griffen so.


----------

